# Must haves for bring a new puppy home..



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

So I thought it would be fun to see what everyone likes/wants to have when they bring a new puppy home. What kind of toys, treats, everything do you get before bringing home your new baby?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Crate, puppy Kong, bully sticks, ball and soft squeaky toys


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DEFINITELY crate, puppy kong, a rope toy, a ball to chase around.... fresh jar of peanut butter lol


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Not for home but a must have for picking a new pup up from a flight is a "just in case he poops all over himself bag" lol... Never had to use it until this last pup but boy, I'm sure glad I had it!! Just a bag with a roll of paper towels, natures miracle (or something like it) a garbage bag, rubber gloves if your a germ freak and hand sanitizer.


----------



## BratMom (Jun 27, 2007)

Omg-Memories, Memories of our first GSD pup-Sheba. We were to pick her up Saturday at 11:00 am so we hit our local Pet Valu at 9:00am. We bought 2 stainless steel bowls-one for water and one for food. A leash and a couple of squeaky balls. My girlfriend gave us a crate for her that she'd used for her Newfoundland-Bear. We bought a little bag of treats. She came with a little collar and food-total care package from our breeder.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm bringing a little boy home in September (if everything works out as it should!) 
I have:
a food dish
water dish
Large Kong Wubba (my girl looved hers, so i got them both a new one)
Large Classic kong.
a crate! (_must have)_
Blankies!
a leash
a collar
A nylabone 
Tug toys
and a flirt pole!

also, money for puppy classes, obedience classes, and agility classes, so we can do them right after each other instead of waiting like i did with skylar.



y


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Band-aids and long sleeved shirts.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Earplugs and a case of wine.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

disposable gloves, plastic bags, air freshener, bleach & rug cleaner, ...yep...lots of band-aids, ear plugs & as much alcohol one can consume without *poisoning* one's self........oh...and a crate, placed in a room out of ear shot at night.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

LMAO you can tell those that remember the puppy stage well and those who are back to wanting the puppy lol. 

Shawn how dare you soil that puppies good name and act like she ever even thought about biting you 

Agree with the puppy classes we just got home from ours and she is KNOCKED OUT definitely gives you peace.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Holmeshx2 said:


> LMAO you can tell those that remember the puppy stage well and those who are back to wanting the puppy lol.
> 
> Shawn how dare you soil that puppies good name and act like she ever even thought about biting you
> 
> .


LOL! I had to wear long sleeved shirts EVERYWHERE for awhile because if I didn't, I got the "are you abused/are you a druggie/are you cutting yourself" stares at my slashed and bruised forearms! The third week, when Saber decided it was fun to charge across the living room and launch herself at my teen boys' arms, they asked, "why the heck is she doing this?" and I showed them a video of her sire doing protection work. Stuff is genetic, I tell you!

In fact this is the first week I am wearing short sleeves and do not have any gashes on my hands. I guess she hasn't really bit me in two weeks!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Haha great advice guys! I've got a three hour car ride to get him home, any extra advice for that?


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

idahospud49 said:


> Haha great advice guys! I've got a three hour car ride to get him home, any extra advice for that?


take lots of breaks! get him out to stretch his legs, etc. Skylar was about a 4 hr drive (each way!) and Kayden will be the same, luckily she didn't get car sick and just slept! but we were told to stop for a couple minutes every 15 minutes, but she just slept the whole way, so we took her out at the 1/2 way point and she was good to go for the rest of the way. She was in a crate so i think that helped, kayden will definetly be crated too! even though its hard to resist those cuddles :wub: watch for watering mouth, etc. as a sign of car sickness, and good luck!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh boy...things to have on hand...LOL

Crate
Blankets that are easy to wash
LOTS of different toys - nylabones for puppies, bully sticks, balls, tug toys, squeaky toys, etc. 
Whatever food you'll be feeding (if you are switching foods from what the breeder is feeding make sure to do it gradually so - if you can have some of the food the puppy is currently eating)
Water bowl - this is a fun toy too so finding one they can't tip/pick up might help
Food dish - also one that is harder to tip/pick up
Collar that fits but hopefully can also get bigger (doesn't need to be fancy just something that will last until they outgrow!)
Leash - I waited until Xander was pretty big before getting a matching leash/collar
Nature's Miracle Cleaner
White Vinegar
Baking Soda
Lots of rags/towels that can be washed thrown away
Make sure you put away anything small on the floor and CORDS!
Check your yard for things that a puppy shouldn't get in to - plants, etc
Baggies for walks
Treats of course


Also, be prepared for lots of landshark activity, accidental peeing/pooping, messes, sleep deprivation the first few days (at least - I slept on the couch with Xander in his crate next to me for the first week or so gradually expanding the length of time getting up) and most of all PATIENCE! LOL

Oh...and a camera too! That way you can post lots of pics!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

A 3 hour drive is not that bad. We had a 10 hour drive home with Dena, and we didn't make any special stops for her, but we stopped several times for gas and once for food, and each time we took her out for a potty break and offered her some water. You might not even need to make a stop or at the most I'd think one would be sufficient. Hopefully he'll sleep most of the way.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Is the puppy going to ride in a crate on the way home? 3 hrs is not bad, like others have said. Metal or plastic crate? Trash bag, baby wipes, antibacterial wipes, paper towels, a couple of 'dog' towels, water from the breeders house (hopefully it is the same as yours and you dont have different tasting water), water bowl, collar (find out from breeder what size to buy), leash (not a flexi lead), umbrella incase of rain and you have to walk for potty break in it.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

For at home, contact numbers/directions for your vet and especially your E Vet. If you can, take a drive over there so you know exactly where it's at if you have to go there in a BIG hurry. Nothing like having to figure out where you need to go when every second may count.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I haven't decided whether or not I will put him in the crate for the ride home. I am such a mush that I will probably wind up holding him.  I informed my cousin that he would be driving us down, we will come down and visit my mom, so that I could hold Glock on the way home! It has been 8 years since I had a puppy, so right now holding him is much more appealing. :wub: I figure I will probably play with him, as will my siblings, before we head out. I am hoping/figuring he will sleep a good portion of the way home.




CassandGunnar said:


> For at home, contact numbers/directions for your vet and especially your E Vet. If you can, take a drive over there so you know exactly where it's at if you have to go there in a BIG hurry. Nothing like having to figure out where you need to go when every second may count.


I plan on locating and driving to the local E vet next week once I get home from my trip to California. This is something I feel very strongly about after losing Amadeus in October. 

Everyone has had great advice! Love knowing there are some crazy stories (the good/funny ones) behind it! I am worried I am going to blow all kinds of money getting ready to bring Glock home!


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

1 crate
2 food
3 towel to cover crate (for whining)
4 radio
5 rawhide chews
6 paper towels
7 spray disinfectant and or stain remover (if you don't know why you will)
8 I recommend some yougurt and or brewers yeast supplements for first week stress on puppy from new environment usually = diarrhea probiotics like this helps with that. (not a whole cup of yougurt, just a tablespoon 1st day will do.)


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

We're bringing home a puppy in April! So far we've gotten a crate, water dish, food dish (slow feeder), Kong stff-a-ball, various Skinneez, slicker brush (which the cat has absconded with), collar and leash. I'm thinking of using one of my big fluffy saddle pads for a puppy bed until we figure out how she (most likely not "he") prefers to sleep. Also looking at about a three hour drive so my thought was to stop at each rest area for a chance to stretch and potty. Looking forward to reading more ideas here!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Remember we drove 18 hours to pick up our puppy and 18 hours back. 

We left the crate open while we drove, guess where Odin wanted to be? Yep, on me! He was by my feet or on my lap. 

We gave him treats during the drive, the breeder cut up a bag full of treats she gives the puppies. 

Odin came with a collar, but you know it's fun to shop for collars and leashes!
Lots and lots of paper towel- I mean it,go to Costco and buy 2 huge cases. 
Sweat pants/ jeans that you don't like very much, wear them or your legs and feet will be bloody. 
Neosporin- because sometimes bandaid won't cut it. 

Bully stick- my saving grace- he's still chewing on the same one since he came home!
Carrots- freeze it and give it to him- they love it. 
old towels- my puppy has more bath towels than me!
Bed- Odin likes to sleep in super comfy beds
Long lines- I use this when I garden in the front yard, will use this as well for recall training
Outdoor Drag Line Med Large - Dog Training Supply
poop bags and dispenser- I have one similar to a compact camera bag, I like it because you can also put treats in there or cellphone/keys.
pooper scooper- I've had this for 11 years. 
Top Paw&#0153 All-In-One 3 Piece Scoop Set - Sale - Dog - PetSmart

Toys! - I got Odin this
Chase-It Dog Exercise Toy - Dog Training Supply
He doesn't like the kong very much, he likes the squeeky stuffed toys better. 

Wubba- he's got two- small and large. 

Okay that's it for now, gotta go back to work to support my little one.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

idahospud49 said:


> I haven't decided whether or not I will put him in the crate for the ride home. I am such a mush that I will probably wind up holding him.


That's really not a great idea. Is there a passenger side airbag? If the airbag deploys, which can happen in a relatively minor, 
collision, it would kill a puppy in your lap. 

What we did is put the crate in the back seat, and I sat in the back seat next to it while my husband drove. I could interact with her through the bars, but she was safely confined.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we brought our puppy and realized we didn't buy
anything for the pup. we went with puppy in arms
and bought toys, collar, leash, treats, food.
we had 2 crates, 6 bowls and 2 beds. a week later
our boy was in a puppy class.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Mine have always loved puppy Nylabone keys and Kongs stuffed with all sorts of yummies!


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

SpookyShepherd - I HIGHLY recommend that you bring the following with you to pick up you're puppy. 
*crate - you will want it even if not at first. 
water bottle and bowl
**old bath towels
*1 or 2 trash bags
- I have NEVER taken home an 8 week old puppy that did not vomit in the car on the way home. last two times in my wife's lap. if you are carrying the puppy in you're lap you will want a towel down so that WHEN the puppy vomits o you're lap it is caught by the towel and not by you're pants. then you can put it in the trash bag and tie it up so you dont have to smell it. if it is hot out you may want to water you're dog during the trip at a stop. you could also bring a toy to entertain your puppy if you wanted to. and of course the crate, After vomiting the puppy will usually fall asleep. At this point I would go ahead and put him/her in the crate, they get pretty hot and it can get uncomfortable, pluss puppy may sleep longer/better in crate.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Great advice you guys! Last time I brought a puppy home it was only about a 10 minute drive. The first time I took Amadeus up to where I live now he was about 5 months old, so a bit bigger. I did have puppy throw up that time... and as you can imagine it was a lot MORE than a 9 week old puppy... And it is a lot older sharing a seat with a puppy that age!


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

CaseysGSD said:


> Not for home but a must have for picking a new pup up from a flight is a "just in case he poops all over himself bag" lol... Never had to use it until this last pup but boy, I'm sure glad I had it!! Just a bag with a roll of paper towels, natures miracle (or something like it) a garbage bag, rubber gloves if your a germ freak and hand sanitizer.


Definitely ^. Been in that predicament too many times to count. Car now has permanent bag with old towels, paper towels, disinfectant wipes, puppy wipes, hand sanitizer and plastic bags. I also like to keep a t-shirt in the bag as well since I have been pummeled by puppy poopy paws many times as they tend to step in whatever is yucky in the crate (poop/vomit). 

Everything else has been covered but I do have one more item I have found very useful....a slip leash. I leave collars off in my house, especially on puppies. And when they have to go they have to go NOW so the slip leash can be really handy.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

All my pups have come from distances. Fortunately, the ford doesn't have airbags because it's just a one-cab deal. 
Paper towels, enzyme cleaner (for home), lead, collar or better yet a harness. If you're flying, a soft carrier that will fit under the seat. 
Remember anything added to the crate for bedding after the trip home will be "modified" (if the poster who was intending to use a "soft fluffy" saddle pad intends to return the saddle pad to it's original use she may want to reconsider this temporary duty). Piddle pads for the crate on the way home. Piddle pads for the airline trip. (we only used one in a fairly long flight with one connection - ripped it out and installed a new one as we boarded the train between terminals) 
Whether driving or flying remember to make your stops with puppy away from rest areas and freeway on-off ramps where it seems everyone lets their dog releave itself. I only had one upchuck - the staff had got impatient with me and fed the pup right before I picked her up. 
Initial trips with pups - 1000+ miles, 30 miles, 200 miles, 2500 miles (that was a flight).


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Luckily, Odin did very well on the trip back home, 18 hours - no puking.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

idahospud49 said:


> Great advice you guys! Last time I brought a puppy home it was only about a 10 minute drive. The first time I took Amadeus up to where I live now he was about 5 months old, so a bit bigger. I did have puppy throw up that time... and as you can imagine it was a lot MORE than a 9 week old puppy... And it is a lot older sharing a seat with a puppy that age!


Maybe someone could go with you and offer to drive while you hold the puppy in your lap?? Just a thought.

Also, about 3 days after we brought our puppy home, my husband and I went to Petsmart and got a "Playpen" and it was the best idea ever! When we are eating or busy cleaning the house or getting ready for work, he spends time in his playpen with a few toys and it's been great! We plan on taking it camping with us and you can buy additional panels to enlarge it!

Here's a picture of the one we got - it was on sale for $49.99 when we got it at the store, but I now see them for $67 - so check for sales!!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

BestK9GSD said:


> Maybe someone could go with you and offer to drive while you hold the puppy in your lap?? Just a thought.
> 
> Also, about 3 days after we brought our puppy home, my husband and I went to Petsmart and got a "Playpen" and it was the best idea ever! When we are eating or busy cleaning the house or getting ready for work, he spends time in his playpen with a few toys and it's been great! We plan on taking it camping with us and you can buy additional panels to enlarge it!
> 
> Here's a picture of the one we got - it was on sale for $49.99 when we got it at the store, but I now see them for $67 - so check for sales!!


I informed my cousin Drew that he is going to drive us down just so that I can hold Glock on the way home.  I just found out that I can pick him up on the 25th!!  They will be 9 weeks old on the 29th, so she said either the week of the 28th, or as I have to come on a weekend the 25th would be okay.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Please reconsider holding him in your lap in the car. He will be much safer in a crate.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Please reconsider holding him in your lap in the car. He will be much safer in a crate.


I really appreciate your concern!! I do plan on sitting in the back seat of the car with the crate, so that I can take him out or put him in. I do not want to have to worry about him getting out of my lap and going to the driverside or the airbags.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

idahospud49 said:


> I really appreciate your concern!! I do plan on sitting in the back seat of the car with the crate, so that I can take him out or put him in. I do not want to have to worry about him getting out of my lap and going to the driverside or the airbags.


I must not have read that you had a crate, so I envisioned you trying to keep him calm in the front seat while driving..:wild:..so, I completely agree that a crate is the safest way to go! 

Bring your camera along so you can document each step of the way ....can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

BestK9GSD said:


> I must not have read that you had a crate, so I envisioned you trying to keep him calm in the front seat while driving..:wild:..so, I completely agree that a crate is the safest way to go!
> 
> Bring your camera along so you can document each step of the way ....can't wait to see the pics!!


Lol Oh goodness that would be a nightmare!! While I am confident in my driving abilities as well as Drew's (my cousin), I tend to be a worst case scenario person when it comes to worrying about my animals. I just KNOW that something bad is going to happen or I am going to mess up. I worry worry worry about them. Now if it is just me, it is like meh oh well, if I die I die, big deal. My babies, though, it is a very big deal!! I do have a crate to use, and will put it on the back seat of his car with towels and myself. I figure we will go through Payson back home which is much less curvy roads and has better places to just pull off to the side of the road if need be. I will definitely be taking lots of pictures!!!!


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

We'll be driving the little Toyota Corolla to pick up the puppy, just my husband and I. I'll probably sit on the back seat so there won't be a whole lot of room left for a crate. About what size minimum is reasonable for an 8 or 9 week old? My largest cat creat fits both Himmies (9 and 13 pounds) laying down. I'll have to measure it though!

A friend of mine is planning to throw a puppy shower since I'm a no-kids person... already have my awesome step kids! :thumbup: So I think I'll be getting just the basics for puppy toys ahead of time. Oh, and we know we'll be getting one of girls! Can't wait!!


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

My pup won't be coming until April, and yes I already have supplies  but this thread has given me some good ideas as well. It will only be about an hour ride from the airport to my house but the trash bag, towels, and cleaning supplies sound like a must. 

What I have right now:

a kong wubba (softie kind?)
regular kong
exercise pen
crate
chuck it (for when she gets older)
rubber balls
a squeaky pacifier 

a clicker and training treat bag/holster

And a freezer full of meat!

Congrats to everyone getting a pup! I'm so excited!!


----------

